# Gainsborough Stud



## pairciban (16 December 2011)

Hi My horse was bred at Gainsborough Stud.  He is by Catherson Liberator out of Anna who I'm lead to believe is one of the foster mares.  He was foaled on boxing day 2004, he is hard to forget as he has one very pale blue eye and is coloured.  I'm trying to find out about Anna, she must be coloured (he didn't get that from his dad) and I would say a bit on the hairy side as he gets fluffy fetlocks.

So my question is, does anyone know Anna???


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2011)

Have you contacted the stud?


----------



## pairciban (16 December 2011)

I'm going to email them but from what I can gather on their website it change hands is 2006. Trying on here as someone may have worked there and remember him.


----------



## amy_b (16 December 2011)

I dont know him but have you got any pics out of interest?


----------



## pairciban (16 December 2011)

amy_b i'm trying to trace the mare Anna, i've found quite a bit about Liberator. Just wanted to see if my horse takes after her at all.


----------



## cobs_rock (16 November 2012)

Hi Guys, did you get anywhere with this I am trying to trace Gainsborough Melanie as my mare is out of Catherston Liberator and Melanie ... could you let me know please?


----------



## Truly (16 November 2012)

Hi,
I would contact Jenny Loriston Clark at Catherston Stud...I believe she supplies the foster mares for the Thoroughbred Studs. x


----------



## putasocinit (17 November 2012)

Gainsborough is part of Rabbah bloodstock which is also part of Darley.  Tel 01635 254985. At what age did you get him, i believe they are weaned quite early from foster mares, poor babies.  Hope you enjoy him.


----------



## cobs_rock (19 November 2012)

Thanks for the information, I understood that the mares were the Gainsborough's but may be wrong and that the cob mares would have been used as foster mares for any of the TBs if needed and the cob x foals reared by hand and the Catherston just supplied the Stallions - I will contact the Catherston Stud anyway.  Libby, my mare, I bought at approx 18 months, as a lady had purchased her and her half brother and kept them together - she is turning out to be a smart little mare and has been with me for the last 5 years but I didn't back her early - plenty of time to grow up.


----------



## sport horse (21 November 2012)

I have a 2004 gelding out of Jigsaw by Catherston Dougal.

I understood that Gainsborough had 3 coloured cob mares that were put in foal to Catherston stallions as the two studs were very close together. The cob mares would be used as foster mares for the TB stud if the need arose.

I believe the 3 x 2004 foals were all bought and produced by the same person who I have met. I also heard that the foals were in great demand - if they are all the same as mine they are gems.

Mine is my hack (I am not so young but have ridden seriously in a previous life!) but he is also used by my staff for all events, has BSJA jumped,  he escorts all my young horses when they are first backed both out hacking and in the lorry etc. and he has to teach our apprentice to ride and jump!  He is worth his weight in gold!!


----------



## Truly (21 November 2012)

So nice to hear these babies have wonderful homes 

It's quite controversial to use foster mares (especially in the US , they call them nurse mares) but it sounds like these babies have been well cared for and have found very good homes 

I don't know if Gainborough actually owned the mares but do know most are leased out to studs...there is a big Irish firm that leases foster mares out but I can't remember their name? there are others that lease them out too.

Jenny Loriston Clark would definitely know who actually owned the mares as it would her stallions that are the sires.

The foster mares are angels


----------



## Nagnagnag247 (20 January 2014)

Hi. Grew up at Gainsborough. The stud owned all of the foster mares themselves. Anna was a coloured mare, most if them were. Most of the foster mares were covered at Catherston to produce good stock. Thanks


----------



## popsdosh (21 January 2014)

Most studs will keep tight lipped about their foster mares as it is quite controversial.So dont expect to much information.


----------



## amy82 (4 August 2016)

cobs_rock said:



			Hi Guys, did you get anywhere with this I am trying to trace Gainsborough Melanie as my mare is out of Catherston Liberator and Melanie ... could you let me know please? 

Click to expand...

Hi i workd at gainsborough stud with melanie and anna, what a beautiful gentle kind mare melanie was, she was my favourite foster mare and very popular as a foster mare as she wud take any foal under her wing, in the paddock other mares foals would drink milk frm melanie she was that kind and sweet natured. 
Both these mares were coloured and very fury. A few yrs after yr post but i hope this was of help


----------



## amy82 (4 August 2016)

pairciban said:



			I'm going to email them but from what I can gather on their website it change hands is 2006. Trying on here as someone may have worked there and remember him.
		
Click to expand...

Hi i workd at gainsborough stud with both melanie and anna


----------



## Culo1983 (25 August 2016)

I also worked at Gainsborough stud and again knew both foster mares yes as Amy said both were coloured they all were roughly about 14.2hh to 15.hh they were all imported from Ireland and bought from a chap called Pat cash they didn't belong to the stud but were on loan to them the chap that owned them was the farm manager at the time called paddy/ Patrick Bowles he was very good friends with Jenny loreston-clark can't spell her surname sorry. Hence why all the foster mares were covered by the catheston stallions. Once the foster foals as we called them were born they were pulled off the mares fairly young and hand reared and the mares were fostered onto the thoroughbred foals the thoroughbred foals were only put onto these mares if the tb mare had to be covered by stallions in Ireland France or being flown to America it was mainly for the welfare of the tb foals as some of the handling of them in the other countries was slightly suspect. We knew if the foals remained with us they would have the best start in life and top treatment. The foster foals although not handled as much were treated with the utmost care. If you saw the place you would be amazed I left there back in 2003 so wasn't there when your boy was born but did work with his mum. You were lucky you got your lad as most of the foster foals were sold to Sir Andrew Lloyd webber. All I can say is you have a very top quality horse from the best stud in Britain cherish him and it's wonderful he has found a lovely home xxx hope I have helped you a bit more and that you see my post I know it was a long time ago this was posted up.


----------

